# It's time to decide...Cartier Tank Solo or Omega Aqua Terra??



## sarahX

Hello,
With my 40th birthday just around the corner, I am being made to decide which watch I would like to mark this milestone. We have been looking at watches for ten years probably and I don't own any high end watches. So this one will have to last another ten years. I have loved the Cartier designs since I first saw one on a girl working at Banana Republic a decade ago. But I also really love the design of the Omega Seamaster Aqua Terra and the added bling of the diamonds on the face. I have a 1 and 3-year-old at home and will be wearing the watch all the time. To be honest, if both watches were equally hardy and would hold up to the occasional bump and bang, I'm pretty sure I'd go for the Cartier. But I can be hard on things and have heard that it wouldn't stand up to a beating as much as the Omega. Thoughts? Here are the pics (and I know that they are so totally different but these are the final two):















Thanks so much!!!


----------



## GinGinD

Aesthetically I prefer the Omega. It also has a date, which you might find useful.

Jeannie


----------



## cherry

This is my first posting and I will be asking a similar question for my birthday is coming soon and husband asked me to make my mind on a watch as well.
Movement aside and JUST aesthetically speaking I'd go for the Tank. It is a beautiful watch. 
I have a Santos and I got numerous compliment in the 10 years of owning it. I also have a lady Constellation Omega MOP pink face with diamonds my husband gave me before we get married I barely use. I am not sure why but after having kids I am extra careful when using the Cartier even though it's much older and has more scratches than the Omega. Hence, I wear it less AND not long ago the watch stop working (need new battery). Upon taking it to Saks Cartier corner to inquire how much could it cost to replace the battery the salesperson suggested I need to service the watch, a whopping starting price of $450 (about +/- 10% of its cost). Not saying the Omega won't require service. 
I guess in my mind the Cartier is more like a jewel and Omega is a watch (bumps and bonks and bangs with it is permitted haha) -ads worked into my head well I must say.
I bet watch connoisseur will say Omega. Tough choice you got in your hands!


----------



## Popoki Nui

I think the Omega would be the better all-around watch, although the classic looks of the Cartier appeals to me more. 


~Sherry.


----------



## sarahX

Thank you so much for the feedback. Anyone else? Does anyone know if the Cartier is more susceptible to scratching than the Omega? I guess the water resistance would mean that I could shower and bathe my kids with the Omega on.

Am I missing something in this price range that would be better? Would like something pretty and classic without any yellow on it.

Thank you.


----------



## MicheleB

Cartier lists Synthetic sapphire crystal which is pretty strong, but I don't know exactly what the synthetic part means though. I like the Tank style but for me the blue hands may limit what I would wear it with. *30 meters (99 feet):* The watch can withstand rain, splashes of water, and short recreational swimming.

I assume you have tried both on and the size of both is appealing? The sizes are a bit different as well as the shape.

For me I like the contrast which makes it easier to read and the texture of the dial of the Omega is neat. Color I think is more versatile with outfits _ i assume the dial is black? It is blingy with the diamonds, but I have worn diamond watches with jeans and shorts - would you? The date seems a little small to me, but the contrast is nice and makes it as legible as possible. Dates give a watch a more sporty look which balances the bling. I think it is a very versatile watch. Can't see for sure but I think water resitance in a similar model is 30 Meters (100 feet) - other models without the diamonds may be higher WR? Anti reflective sapphire crystal is good. This one has more going for it for me, but "toughness" may be similar as the Cartier.

Let us know what you choose and some wrist shots would be lovely.

As for others, have you looked at Longines and Hamilton?


----------



## sarahX

MicheleB said:


> Cartier lists Synthetic sapphire crystal which is pretty strong, but I don't know exactly what the synthetic part means though. I like the Tank style but for me the blue hands may limit what I would wear it with. *30 meters (99 feet):* The watch can withstand rain, splashes of water, and short recreational swimming.
> 
> I assume you have tried both on and the size of both is appealing? The sizes are a bit different as well as the shape.
> 
> For me I like the contrast which makes it easier to read and the texture of the dial of the Omega is neat. Color I think is more versatile with outfits _ i assume the dial is black? It is blingy with the diamonds, but I have worn diamond watches with jeans and shorts - would you? The date seems a little small to me, but the contrast is nice and makes it as legible as possible. Dates give a watch a more sporty look which balances the bling. I think it is a very versatile watch. Can't see for sure but I think water resitance in a similar model is 30 Meters (100 feet) - other models without the diamonds may be higher WR? Anti reflective sapphire crystal is good. This one has more going for it for me, but "toughness" may be similar as the Cartier.
> 
> Let us know what you choose and some wrist shots would be lovely.
> 
> As for others, have you looked at Longines and Hamilton?


The face on the Omega is actually not black. It's more of a dark browny-grey. They call it "teak grey". Maybe like a warm gun metal? I love the colour, like it better than black. As for the water resistance, it's actually 150 metres (500 feet), so much better than the Cartier. And yes, I would totally wear this with jeans...that's what I wear practically every day anyway 

I have looked at Longines but felt it was maybe a step down? And I can't buy a Hamilton. Sounds funny but Hamilton is a steel town here in Canada and having a watch by the same name wouldn't do it for me


----------



## Orex

Both are excellent watches from excellent brands. A friend of mine has the Cartier and it looks quite good on her. I think you should consider also your wrist size. I believe the Omega is thicker - if your wrists are tiny perhaps Cartier could be a better choice. 

The sapphire crystal on both will be very difficult to scratch on both - but keep them away from contact with diamonds - those can scratch sapphire. Both can take up a beating but with the Cartier you may need to be more careful around water - I would not recommend a bath with the watch on.

At the end is up to your style preference. Cartier is rather dressy, Omega is rather sporty but versatile enough to be worn with a dress.


----------



## GaryF

I don't know about the Tank but the sapphire on the Omega has an anti-reflective coating which, while not exactly delicate, _can _be scratched.



Orex said:


> Both are excellent watches from excellent brands. A friend of mine has the Cartier and it looks quite good on her. I think you should consider also your wrist size. I believe the Omega is thicker - if your wrists are tiny perhaps Cartier could be a better choice.
> 
> The sapphire crystal on both will be very difficult to scratch on both - but keep them away from contact with diamonds - those can scratch sapphire. Both can take up a beating but with the Cartier you may need to be more careful around water - I would not recommend a bath with the watch on.
> 
> At the end is up to your style preference. Cartier is rather dressy, Omega is rather sporty but versatile enough to be worn with a dress.


----------



## sarahX

Well, we're pulling the trigger on the Omega tomorrow. Whoot!


----------



## rangie

sarahX said:


> Well, we're pulling the trigger on the Omega tomorrow. Whoot!


Whats the best source for the cartier? Thanks trying to source the same


----------



## MicheleB

sarahX said:


> Well, we're pulling the trigger on the Omega tomorrow. Whoot!


I expect pictures after all that hard research you did. Congrats!


----------



## jnelson3097

I went through a similar dilemma when buying my wife's watch. I looked at getting her either an Aquaracer, this Omega, or the Tank Solo Large. In the end, she picked the Tank Solo. She's had it a few months and loves it. It doesn't really show any wear and she's worn it quite a bit, both to work and when we've been out.


----------

